# Crank Sensor/Throttle Body



## ReggyElizer (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello. After changing both the Crank Sensor and Throttle Body, the car idles up and down. Does the system need to be reset by either the computer or dealer due to these recent changes?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When you change the throttle body, the idle air volume needs to be relearned. This is easiest done with a capable scan tool as there are a number of parameters that need to be met prior to relearning, but there is a manual method listed in the FSM that can be performed with a scantool.


----------

